# Why is everyone selling their Timmy's?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Why is everyone selling their Timmy's? Seems like there's been a few up for sale recently.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm gonna take a wild guess. Most aren't able to run their amps hot or loud enough to see the full benefit of that style of low gain OD.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess. Most aren't able to run their amps hot or loud enough to see the full benefit of that style of low gain OD.


Agreed. There's an awful lot of players who are strictly at-home dudes with bad GAS who are looking for the next "it" pedal. Same kind of people who save up, buy a Klon for $1k and then say it's a shitty pedal because they're playing at bedroom levels. 

Fwiw - I love my Timmy and I'm definitely not selling mine. I'm actually looking to add a Tim, so if the mojo is wearing off and prices are coming down, I'm all for it!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Except, the Timmy is also the greatest low volume, low gain pedal ever!

I haven't noticed many for sale.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My guess would be a ton of guys are selling in hopes of getting a new klon. They will be disappointed if this is the case. Both are great, but not the same.

TG


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've never tried one but always thought that it was the holy grail (or one of them anyway).

Wondered if I should try one out, I have a Barbershop OD which some have suggested is similar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect that what happened to the Klon is happening to the Timmy. Namely, production is insufficient to meet demand, so the backlog allows current owners to resell for favourable prices.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I suspect that what happened to the Klon is happening to the Timmy. Namely, production is insufficient to meet demand, so the backlog allows current owners to resell for favourable prices.


Actually the Tim/Timmy's wait time is now much shorter than it once was. I still haven't noticed a glut of used ones for sale, but suspect the new Klon is involved if there are indeed people moving Tim/mys.

FWIW, the Tim/my is the most transparent pedal I have ever heard. For turning a clean amp into one with light dirt, or boosting an over-driven amp, I have never heard its equal for pure transparency. Like any other pedeal, it matches with some amps better than others, but it is seriously top notch.

TG


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Longtime readers here may recall that, several years ago, fellow member Bagpipe had bought an Ampeg reissue combo amp. He was looking for a suitable booster for it. I loaned him a box of what was probably around a dozen, of various types, ranging from very clean to rather dirty, and all points in between. I'm pleased to say he found one of my own design the most palatable of the lot, but in the end, he just couldn't make the amp do what he wanted it to do, and ended up selling it, rather than continuing his search for the optimal overdrive pedal.

The moral of the story is that overdrive pedals - or rather, pedals intended to produce overdrive at the amp, in addition to whatever grind they add themselves - need to be compatible with, or complementary to, the amp. There are a LOT of ways to find oneself disappointed with a pedal intended to push an amp harder. Probably as many ways as there are to be seduced by someone's glowing (and probably justified) review of a pedal being used in a rather different context than one's own.

Timmy resellers are no more foolish than contented Timmy owners, or prospective Timmy purchasers,


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I only sold mine because I found something I liked better.........Kingsley Minstrel. Great OD and pushes any amp even at bedroom levels......


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe I'm foolish though, because I actually bought a Timmy _twice_. Had one, didn't care for it, sold it. Then after about 2 years of reading descriptions of the Timmy that described the exact kind of pedal I like and that seemed very different than my initial experience, I figured maybe I just had a bad one or didn't give it a proper chance. So I bought another one. And it was exactly the same as the first one. Had the exact same experience with the BJF/Bearfoot Honey Bee. In theory, it should have been the perfect pedal for me. But it just seemed way too "pedal-like".
> 
> The story turns out well, though, because after trying dozens upon dozens of overdrives in rehearsal and live performance situations, I've landed on three or four pedals that do everything I want an OD to do - Red Snapper and Barber LTD always. Then I add a Klon and/or a Hot Cake from time to time depending on the amp I'm using.
> 
> It doesn't get better than that (for me).


I'm just wondering did you run it at 9 or 18 volts?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> These are all very different pedals, but I'd pick a Red Snapper, Klon, Barber LTD, Little Green Wonder, Hot Cake or Hot Wired over a Timmy every single time.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority on that, though.


Just goes to show ya . . . I liked the Red Snapper but it changes the sound of your amp, the Klon works well with some amps but isn't as versatile because it _needs _volume, the Barber LTD screams "I just turned on a pedal" to my ears and sounds about as transparent as a tube screamer to me.

No right or wrong here, just preferences.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had a Tim on my board for going on two years now.
I haven't bothered looking for another low gain pedal since.

Wait times are down to three months, or less, I waited six months.
I've heard that it's amp dependant, from the source.
Guys probaly bought it expecting something else, or more.

I don't get the stage volume bit, as I've heard that the KOT could be.
For the most part, I play at home and the pedal is fine.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Transparent" has about as much meaning as "terrorism", "sexism", and "racism" these days: there are very obvious examples of any of them, but there is a whole lot that gets lumped under the heading that is questionable.

I've told this story before, but it bears retelling. Made myself a Tube Screamer, to TS-808 specs. Hated it, hated it, hated it. Couldn't see what the fuss was about. Then, I bought a guitar with single coils and decided NOT to install a preamp in it like the guitar I had been using. All of a sudden the TS clone came alive and sounded great. Still needed a little more bass, but the clip was very nice.

ALL pedals intended to provide some grind on their own are designed in anticipation of a given range of signal levels and dynamics. A Tim or Timmy or Timothy Centaur or Klon Snapper will not sound like one if you plug a voice mic into one. Nor will it sound like one if you feed the line-level output of a mixing board into one.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe I'm foolish though, because I actually bought a Timmy _twice_. Had one, didn't care for it, sold it. Then after about 2 years of reading descriptions of the Timmy that described the exact kind of pedal I like and that seemed very different than my initial experience, I figured maybe I just had a bad one or didn't give it a proper chance. So I bought another one. And it was exactly the same as the first one. Had the exact same experience with the BJF/Bearfoot Honey Bee. In theory, it should have been the perfect pedal for me. But it just seemed way too "pedal-like".
> 
> The story turns out well, though, because after trying dozens upon dozens of overdrives in rehearsal and live performance situations, I've landed on three or four pedals that do everything I want an OD to do - Red Snapper and Barber LTD always. Then I add a Klon and/or a Hot Cake from time to time depending on the amp I'm using.
> 
> It doesn't get better than that (for me).


It's one of them po-TAY-to po-TAH-to things. I love my Timmy, but I really disliked the Hot Cake when I had one - I found it too muddy and inarticulate. To each their own, right? I guess that's why there are more OD pedals out there than stars in the sky.



vadsy said:


> I'm just wondering did you run it at 9 or 18 volts?


I like mine at 18v if I can, or 12 at the least. It's ok at 9v, but really opens up with higher voltage.

Also, the internal dipswitch settings make a HUGE difference as well. It's always worthwhile to pop it open (if you have a v1) and try the other settings. The v2 makes it a lot easier with the external switch.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I spoke to Paul C and I've ordered one from him. He said it's about an 8 week wait now. I'm also going to order some extra chips from Paul to tweak the pedal with. 

The price on Tims and Timmys dropped like crazy. I guess supply is meeting demand. You can buy a used Timmy for ~ $150 or $160 pretty easily, and Tims are ~ $200. 

At one point Timmys were selling for $200 and Tims for $260.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitareffects canada has them for $145 and $175 respectively.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> Guitareffects canada has them for $145 and $175 respectively.


Yup, I saw that post and was halfway through ordering a Tim, but I was dissuaded with taxes and shipping, etc. brought it up to over $200. Still not a horrible price for a new pedal, but I was less excited and don't really need one, but yeah, you can get them new for pretty much the same price you're seeing on TGP, etc.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I think when using OD pedals Daniel has it right here! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-3-5ospWw&feature=plcp


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I sold mine last winter...and kicked myself as it went across the PO desk. The beauty of the Timmy isn't in the Timmy itself - it's in the stacking. Alone, it is a simple boost. stacked, it can thicken tone and eq a different guitar/pickup better than aything I've tried.

Hardassmum - they are similar in that neither has much mid bump, but the sound and feel are very different. The Barbershop can do a lot of different things - I had mine set so it beefed the lows, and added sparkle to the highs - push it through the Timmy, and you can do so much more. That my favorite OD combo yet...Paul is shipping my replacement TImmy tomorrow (ordered in mid Oct).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree b-nads, I love the way other pedals, drive or fuzz, come to life when a Timmy is thrown into the mix. Still I mostly use mine to boost and further EQ my amp, the drive is almost off but the volume helps push the tubes just slightly into breakup. I admit I bought mine partially because of the hype and wanting to know what the deal was but after having it for a few days I decided it was perfect for my needs, it hasn't left my board. It's always on, at 18 volts, doing what I described but I believe it also helps to provide a buffer when its on, mhammer can chime in on this probably, which helps with tone issues surrounding my volume pedal in the chain. I've had it for well over a year and I don't plan on changing it anytime soon.


----------

